# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2007 Schedule (updated 8/16/07)



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Location: Malden, MA
Date: September 10, 11, 12, 2007
Time: 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $289.00


To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 395-8708 or 
E-Mail [email protected]


----------

